# What's your weight and height?



## Amumu (Apr 2, 2015)

I've been told that i'm skinny and should eat more... But i have stomach problems. :/

Anyways...
I'll start:

Male, 1.88m, 71 kg.


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

try liquid calories if you have digestion issues.
pint of whole milk with 2 scoops of protein powder, a banana/berries, lots of natural peanut butter and ground oats all blended make for well over 300-400 cals per shake
2 or 3 of them a day is extremely easy to get down and you're getting close to 1000 cals from that alone, excluding your regular meals.
also weight gainer shakes you can have instead which are easy on the stomach but dense in calories and decent macronutrients.

im 6'1 and normally around 105kg but have shrunk down a bit the past month due to surgery.
will be back at 105 and hopefully up to 110kg by the autumn


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Chubby and short.


----------



## Harbinger1 (Feb 23, 2014)

male, 1.92m, 74kg


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

5'9 160lbs.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

6'1 170lbs, I want to get down to 160.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

6'4" 190lbs. I lost 50lbs since April.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

5'1, 105lbs
I'd like to be at least under 100.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

6'2" 200lbs


----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

5'11, 115lbs.



Touka said:


> 5'1, 105lbs
> I'd like to be at least under 100.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Damn, someone's actually lighter than me.
And a solid 10 inches shorter...


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

fotschi said:


> 5'11, 115lbs.
> 
> Damn, someone's actually lighter than me.
> And a solid 10 inches shorter...


I can't imagine what you look like. Soooooooooooooooooooo skinny D:


----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

Kanova said:


> I can't imagine what you look like. Soooooooooooooooooooo skinny D:


Heh, you can see my ribs but they're pretty faint. My shoulder joints and collarbones are quite distinguished though.

I drink loads of milk and eat scoops of raw peanut butter for breakfast most mornings but I still am skinny as **** (before I started the peanut butter thing I was 105). Ah well. I've given up on eating more. As long as I don't die of malnutrition it doesn't really matter.


----------



## ijustcantanymore (Nov 26, 2014)

5'6 160lbs.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

8'5 350lbs


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

5'4, 118 lbs.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

5'11" 160 lbs.

Trying to lose some body fat though.


----------



## findyourself (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm 5'7 and 120lbs.. But I'm trying to get thinner though.. Everyone secretly knows being 6,4 and 90lbs is beautiful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

ok you people are asking about my sex life and now you wanna know how much i weigh

mind your BUSINESS


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

I am 160 centimetres and 150 pounds.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

6' 165 lbs.


----------



## KTagoraphobic (May 22, 2015)

Kiba said:


> 6'1 170lbs, I want to get down to 160.


You do that and you'll be too skinny. Anyway i'm around 6'0 and 180 or probably closer to the higher 170's. Sometimes I feel a bit thin at that weight. I've been 160lbs in my teens and everyone constantly said how I was really thin.


----------



## islanders (Dec 15, 2014)

5'11", 235 lbs. The fact that I'm fat doesn't even bother me as much as does the one missing inch from my height


----------



## Subatomic (Oct 2, 2014)

Male 5'8 123.4 LBS


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

KTagoraphobic said:


> You do that and you'll be too skinny. Anyway i'm around 6'0 and 180 or probably closer to the higher 170's. Sometimes I feel a bit thin at that weight. I've been 160lbs in my teens and everyone constantly said how I was really thin.


I don't mind being thin.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

That is really good OP. Just tighten up the belly and you are golden. 

I'm 184cm and 76kg or so. A bit flabby around the belly but overall not bad.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm just at 6 feet tall and I weight a little over 160. I'm quite lanky.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

5'2 and weight 108 lbs. I'm really short so weighting 108 lbs isn't unhealthy at least I don't think it's is...


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

5'9" and 145 lbs. I could do better...


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> ok you people are asking about my sex life and now you wanna know how much i weigh
> 
> mind your BUSINESS


Hey, weren't you the one asking people if they peed in the shower?
:lol


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Darktower776 said:


> Hey, weren't you the one asking people if they peed in the shower?
> :lol


no huh what? i don't know. shut up.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

182cm 75kg 
5'11" 165lbs


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

5'2" around 95-100lbs depending on which scale I weigh.


----------



## running man (Oct 13, 2013)

180 cm - 64kg

5ft 11" - 140lbs

Roughly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

1.84m 85kg

6ft 187lbs


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Weight fluctuates from 92-105 lbs. depending on stress levels
Height: Willy Wonka employee


----------



## KittenGoneWild (May 12, 2013)

5'7, 135lbs.
I wish to be 120lbs.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

~1.68 m, ~50 kg (5'6", 110 lbs)


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

lets just say that i'm the guy round here, where gravity is concerned


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

findyourself said:


> I'm 5'7 and 120lbs.. But I'm trying to get thinner though.. *Everyone secretly knows being 6,4 and 90lbs is beautiful.*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's like Auschwitz-victim underfit... :frown2:


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

^dork

188 cm (6'2), ~64 kg (138 lbs)


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

female, 5'3 and 105 lbs. I used to weigh around 123 lbs when i was like 13-15, but i have dropped slowly over the years. Blaming the stress and depression cause im eating sooo unhealthy and i still loose weight.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*No. I don't post imperial trivia*

23.4 bmi


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

5'9" and 190 (or so) pounds. Middle age is starting to creep in. Dad-bod central!


----------



## Mikko (Jan 21, 2014)

Stands at 5'3 and weighs 113 pounds. Working on losing 3 pounds :lol


----------



## Mellowmuse (Jul 8, 2015)

5'3, 100lbs. It tends to fluctuate between 98 and 101lbs throughout the week.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

6'3" 235-240

I've gained quite a bit of muscle... I just need to lose the fat.


----------



## Dan1987 (May 26, 2015)

5'9 and 145lbs I could do with a bit more weight.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Why o why o why..do people always want to lose weight, lose weight, lose weight ?

i wish to god I could get like another like 7 lbs spread evenly on each of my legs.. to they are thicker and eating and exercising is doing not much.

i am 177 cm and 67 kg.

5 ' 10 and 147 Lbs ( 10 st 7) 

I weigh myself every day and hope its went/ going up .. i dont want a fat belly tho.


----------



## Doobage (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm 5'2 :grin2:
I don't know what's wrong with me, weight-wise. I'm currently 130lbs and have been as low as 105, but my dress size has always remained the same (2s and 4s depending on the brand)...maybe sometimes I'm muscular and sometimes I'm fat. lol

I want to get back down to 110. Even though I'll probably look the same, I feel like that would be a healthier weight for me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

a bit over 5'2" and 93-94 pounds.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

5'10'' 311 lbs when I weighed today(some is water loss I'm sure). That's down from my all-time highest recently of about 320. Have been exercising daily and trying to cut down my calories. Hopefully I'll stay with it this time


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

5'4 229 was 250 at highest trying to lose more


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

slyfox said:


> 5'10'' 311 lbs when I weighed today(some is water loss I'm sure). That's down from my all-time highest recently of about 320. Have been exercising daily and trying to cut down my calories. Hopefully I'll stay with it this time


Congrats! Keep up the exercise and healthier eating. I'm sure it is tough but think of it more of a lifestyle change than a "diet".


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Somewhere between 5'7 and 5'8

I'm 114 lbs, which is on the edge of unhealthy for my height. I want to be around 125 lbs, but my genetics and laziness make that so hard.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Darktower776 said:


> Congrats! Keep up the exercise and healthier eating. I'm sure it is tough but think of it more of a lifestyle change than a "diet".


Thanks, planning to stick with it this time. Finding the healthier eating more difficult than the exercising.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

slyfox said:


> Finding the healthier eating more difficult than the exercising.


Yeah I've definitely found this to be true as well. Exercising regularly is one thing but trying to eat healthy for 3 (or more) meals every single day is really difficult. The easiest thing diet wise for me was cutting out all the sugary beverages like sodas and sugary fruit juices and drinking water instead. That alone helps quite a bit.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

6ft 1, just under 12 stone, 168 pounds.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

6"2 / 155 pounds


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

6"3.5 (192 cm) and about 68kg (10st 10lbs/150 pounds) wet through.

I might buy some protein powder to increase my calorie intake because I really hate being lamppost boy.


----------



## Slothy72 (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm not entirely sure on my hight...

175-180cm
55kg/8.6 stone/121lb


----------



## minasaki96 (Jun 13, 2015)

Im 48kg and 160 cm, I want to get to at least 56 kg and see if i can get a bigger chest lol


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

Sean07 said:


> 6"3.5 (192 cm) and about 68kg (10st 10lbs/150 pounds) wet through.
> 
> I might buy some protein powder to increase my calorie intake because I really hate being lamppost boy.


Hey now, don't sass the lamppost. We're at an advantage at live shows... _and_ we totally rock coats like these when it's chilly outside:










Rock coincidentally means "coat" in Swedish. Coincidence? I think not.

(but yeah I have a love/hate-relationship to it as well :8 )


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

indiscipline said:


> Hey now, don't sass the lamppost. We're at an advantage at live shows... _and_ we totally rock coats like these when it's chilly outside:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's very true, we're also congregation landmarks in nightclubs. *sigh*

I own a coat that's pretty similar to that but not quite as long, along with some fancy Robin Hood - Prince of Thieves boots (Yeah, I'm unashamedly owning the skinny hipster look because what else have we got, right?) All in black, obviously.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that I've looked the essence of life straight in the eyes and decided to just keep on walkin' (with huge strides and balance issues ofc)


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

Sean07 said:


> That's very true, we're also congregation landmarks in nightclubs. *sigh*
> 
> I own a coat that's pretty similar to that but not quite as long, along with some fancy Robin Hood - Prince of Thieves boots (Yeah, I'm unashamedly owning the skinny hipster look because what else have we got, right?) All in black, obviously.
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say is that I've looked the essence of life straight in the eyes and decided to just keep on walkin' (with huge strides and balance issues ofc)


Haha, black isn't a very good colour for people like us though (enhances the skinny) but I can't blame you, I'm all for black too. Juuuust like that lamppost.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

indiscipline said:


> ^dork
> 
> 188 cm (6'2), ~67 kg (148 lbs)


I guess I offended you? I was pointing out how unrealistic 90lbs would be on a 6'4" frame, they would essentially be a dead person.


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

DarrellLicht said:


> I guess I offended you? I was pointing out how unrealistic 90lbs would be on a 6'4" frame, they would essentially be a dead person.


Ohh no, not at all. I know what you meant, I just felt like being a bit silly. :3


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

155 lbs and 5'9" unfortunately


----------



## natsucr7 (Jun 22, 2015)

5'9 and 123 pounds. I'm hoping I'll be 5'11 by the time I'm 18.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

5'10 141.5 lbs --- since its been summer i've been trying to gain weight because i'm self conscious when i have to wear short sleeves but its been hard. the time i remember when i gained to 150lbs was when i use to eat beef jerky alot so for people who may want to gain weight i would suggest eating more meat. i can't afford to at the moment so that's why i am not gaining much.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

154cm and 8 stone something/53kg. I'm being difficult. Someone once thought I was 45 kg (this was in Europe). I was like no way. I may be small but not that small, I was even heavier back then.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

5'8" 135lbs. 

i couldve been in the nfl...


......


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

5'5" 96 lbs


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

5'13"
14 rocks


----------



## Amumu (Apr 2, 2015)

thetah said:


> 5'7" (170cm)
> 
> 120lbs (54kg)


Thank you! At least some1 thinks out of US. lol


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Just under 6' 

About 192 lbs.


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

5'8" and 135lbs (61kg)


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

This is a pretty fascinating thread. It seems that I'm heavier than most guys of my height on SAS. But in my part of the world I tend to be on the lighter side. As far as I can tell, quite a few guys here easily go over 90 to 100 kg (198 to 220 lbs). Its mostly fat, but not always.

And if you missed it...

I'm 1.84m and 85kg (6ft 187lbs)


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

male, 18, bmi: 21.5
171cm (5'7 feet)
63kg (138lbs)


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

5'8 130lbs


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

My weight is more than 10 pounds but less than 200 and my height is 5'3''.


----------



## The Crimson King (Jul 25, 2015)

6'3" 250lbs. I've lost just a little over 20lbs in the past few months, I'm trying to get back to an athletic looking 230ish that I was a few years ago.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

5'8", 115lbs


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

5'5 1/2 and high 120s. 

looks like i'm fat compared to most people in this thread. haha.


----------



## littlebells091 (Jul 25, 2015)

170 cm, 138 lbs. I feel like my legs/thighs/arms are huge ;_;


----------



## digmeup (Jul 8, 2015)

5'8 (feet) 98 lbs


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

1,68 m and 61,5 kg :/


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

y is everybody so short i feel so left out


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

181 cm

63 kg

im extremly skinny becuse of ulcer.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

5’10 (178 cm ) and 184 lbs (83kg), not fat tho.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

Buckyx said:


> how tall are you lol


5'7 i rule over yall


----------



## TommyW (May 14, 2015)

I'm 191 cm and 82 kg. Need to pack 8 kg more, I'm a bit slim.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

6'2" and 210 lbs. Or 188 cm and 95kg


----------



## TimeCruiser (Jul 24, 2015)

6' and 210 lbs.


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

5'7 1/2 & 180 lbs about. All muscle....sort of


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Boertjie said:


> This is a pretty fascinating thread. It seems that I'm heavier than most guys of my height on SAS. But in my part of the world I tend to be on the lighter side. As far as I can tell, quite a few guys here easily go over 90 to 100 kg (198 to 220 lbs). Its mostly fat, but not always.
> 
> And if you missed it...
> 
> I'm 1.84m and 85kg (6ft 187lbs)


Yeah, lots of skinny guys posting in this thread. Some heavier people maybe don't feel comfortable posting their weight, though maybe skinny men are more likely to have SA than heavy men. Most of the men where I live (Canada) are heavier than me, and I'm heavier than most of the men in this thread.

My stats: 1.83m (6'0") and 78.5kg (173lbs)

Trying to lose weight b/c I hate having belly jelly.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

6'2", 120 lbs.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

6'1 , 165 lbs masterrace reporting in


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

5'9 130 lbs pretty skinny :/. I wanted to be fat atleast once.Why i don't gain weight. I hate my metabolism


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

~5'10", ~140. Still wanna lose at least 30 lbs
Dying for stick legs


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

194 cm, 95 kg
(about 6'4 and 210 pounds for you peasants)


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

5'6" 121lbs


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

6'0" 196lbs (though I haven't weighed myself for some time)


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

alienjunkie said:


> y is everybody so short i feel so left out


Maybe because I'm a guy. I feel left out because everyone is so tall.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

saya2077 said:


> 5'6" 121lbs


You are me. Or 167cm 55kg. I want to know if you are a guy or girl though lol. I'm going to assume girl.

I hate being so short and skinny. As a guy this size, it sucks. I want to know if there is any guy smaller than me...


----------



## hevydevy (Oct 27, 2015)

5'3" and 98 lbs.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

6'1" and about 155-160 pounds.


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

5'11 and last time I checked a couple weeks ago 116 LB.

If I win at one thing its being the skinniest mofo here haha.

Time to start lifting again. I need to pack on the muscles and fat but it never seems to stick.

I am not from this planet.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

6'0 & 166


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I've already replied, but meh. This is an update.

6'0". 160lbs.

Gonna go down to 150 at least, maybe 140. Who knows when I'll stop. I certainly don't.


----------



## ellirpa (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm tall for a girl: a little under 5'10", and I weigh like 140lbs. Doctor says it's a smidge underweight, but I would absolutely love to be a lot smaller :b


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

5'10" 175 lb


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

A hair under 6 feet, and I could probably measure my weight in boulders instead of stones.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

180 cm & 59 kg (5"11 & 130 lbs)

i'm fully aware that i'm skinny af lol

suddenly i'm insecure about my weight better go and binge


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

6'0'' / 172 lb

(184 cm / 78 kg)


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

Height - 5'10.
Weight - 185 pounds.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Approximately 5'5" 97 lbs


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

6'3" 230ish


----------



## AddictedToTheInternet (Dec 26, 2015)

5'11 and 113 lbs. I'm underweight as ****..


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

5'11, 165 lbs (75 kg), can deadlift 375, bench 250 and squat ... not sure! I never max out on that. But still a lot. Hoorah!


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

ellirpa said:


> I'm tall for a girl: a little under 5'10", and I weigh like 140lbs. Doctor says it's a smidge underweight, but I would absolutely love to be a lot smaller :b


Beauty is Beautiful in any size.


----------



## The Crimson King (Jul 25, 2015)

6'3" 235lbs.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I'll answer this again in a few weeks, lol.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

tea111red said:


> I'll answer this again in a few weeks, lol.


:lol Why :stu


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> :lol Why :stu


Because I feel like I've gained weight. I went and weighed myself and I'm 126 lbs @ 5'5 1/2, though. I'm surprised it wasn't higher, but I'm still going to go on a starvation diet or something. I'm definitely not happy w/ the way that I look and feel right now.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

tea111red said:


> Because I feel like I've gained weight. I went and weighed myself and I'm 126 lbs @ 5'5 1/2, though. I'm surprised it wasn't higher, but I'm still going to go on a starvation diet or something. I'm definitely not happy w/ the way that I look and feel right now.


I'm sorry that you don't like the way you look or feel, but 126 doesn't sound that bad too me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I just weighed myself and bout 85 pounds now opps. I'm not trying to lose weight :/ damn. height wise I'm 5'2"~


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

6'3" and around 225 pounds


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

6'0, 220lbs


----------



## The Wolf (Aug 14, 2014)

6'3, 200 lbs


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I'm sorry that you don't like the way you look or feel, but 126 doesn't sound that bad too me.


It looks bad on me, trust me. When I'm at a lower weight my face looks better and so does everything else. I feel like I look kind of out of proportion right now because I have a small upper body anyway.


----------



## dragonfruit (Dec 11, 2015)

5'4" 205 pounds.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

tea111red said:


> It looks bad on me, trust me. When I'm at a lower weight my face looks better and so does everything else. I feel like I look kind of out of proportion right now because I have a small upper body anyway.


Since you have no pictures I got to take your word for it. Last night I typed you height and weight into google. This is what came up: http://www.mybodygallery.com/photos-701-body-shape.htm

Looks like it's a good site for those who have body appearance issues...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Since you have no pictures I got to take your word for it. Last night I typed you height and weight into google. This is what came up: http://www.mybodygallery.com/photos-701-body-shape.htm
> 
> Looks like it's a good site for those who have body appearance issues...


Yeah, not quite what I look like. Her body is more straight than mine, at least in the lower half. I'm kind of pear shaped. She looks bigger on top than me, too, lol.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm very tall for a woman,6'1 and I'm 191 lbs(187cm and 87 kg). All though I'm not overweight I'm trying to loose weight. Not really happy with my body right now,and clothes don't really fit as I want them to.

I'm guessing that I've gained some weight during the last month and the holidays,but I haven't been thinking about calories or anything. It's ok as long as I don't do it all year


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

tea111red said:


> Yeah, not quite what I look like. Her body is more straight than mine, at least in the lower half. I'm kind of pear shaped. She looks bigger on top than me, too, lol.


Yeah and she is shorter than you. But it's google :sigh "Beggars can't be choosers" I guess. :stu The search engine on that site is easy to use. You can put in what gender you want, Height, Age, Weight, Pant Size, Shirt Size, and then Select your Body Type. It brings up pictures that come close to whatever your looking for. Some of these might be what your like: http://www.mybodygallery.com/search...&pantSize=any&shirtSize=any&bodytype=triangle


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

163cm and 66.8 kg. I'm content with my weight and height.


----------



## Veganarchy (Jan 3, 2016)

1m63, 45kg


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

One is not enough, and the other is too much.


----------



## NoDak81 (Oct 26, 2015)

6 feet, 275 pounds.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Last I checked, 5'6" and 135 lbs.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

6' 170 lbs.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

5'10 @ 122 lbs.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

6' 200lbs approx.


----------



## Akuba (Oct 17, 2014)

5ft 7.5in and 145 lbs


----------



## Remarkz1 (Jan 10, 2016)

5'6 105lbs


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

5'10 and 73kg


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

5'6 120 lbs or 54 kg


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

5'10 and a 1/2 and 200 ish lbs


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Six foot, 120 pounds.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

154 cm. 9.21 stone
Damn. I got heavy.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

5'11 190 pounds.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I'd kill to be y'all sizes. I'm 6ft so I'm cool with my height but I'm too damn big. It's embarrassing and one of my biggest causes for anxiety and low self-esteem


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

im 5 foot 10 and 152 lbs

171 cm and 69kg ...


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

6'1 147 pounds.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

6'1" / 150 lbs



Cashel said:


> Six foot, 120 pounds.


Are you doing ok?


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

senkora said:


> 6'1" / 150 lbs
> 
> Are you doing ok?


Sort of. Thanks for the concern.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

6' 162 lbs.


----------



## Icspace (Jan 13, 2016)

5'9 216 lbs I need to lose about 45-50 lbs


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Didn't realize there were so many tall guys on sas with all the girls hate short men threads around these parts.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

meepie said:


> Didn't realize there were so many tall guys on sas with all the girls hate short men threads around these parts.


In threads like these, people who are embarrassed about their stats are less likely to post them compared to people who are proud or indifferent to theirs. Like there is probably people who refrain from posting their weight in here if its extremely outside of average range. Or in threads asking about IQ, I can't imagine too many people posting about their sub 90-100 IQ. And also the post your pic right now thread typically you're gonna see more attractive people post their pictures compared to think of themselves as too ugly. It's going to be the case for people who aren't happy with their height too.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

5'4" and around 114 I haven't weighed myself in forever but it always stays about the same.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I measured the other day, I'm about exactly between 6ft and 6ft 1. And my weight is about 11 stone, which is 154 pounds.


----------



## InFlames (Nov 20, 2015)

5' 11" 205lbs. Barely any fat, but definitely no six pack.That is incredibly hard to get for me. Trying to get a little more cut but also want to get bigger and stronger. Kind of hard to both at once though.


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

Average height, but I'm sort of skinny-fat. I think my BMI is 18.


----------



## someone123 (Jan 12, 2016)

People tell me the same thing...165cm, 45kg.


----------



## someone123 (Jan 12, 2016)

BMI 16 something.


----------



## Cil (Jan 13, 2016)

6'1 200lbs. Still working my way down.


----------



## yyyya (Apr 23, 2015)

5'8'' 115 lbs


----------



## catssarelife (Aug 31, 2014)

5'3" 98 pounds


----------



## Dark Jewel (Jul 18, 2014)

5'9
144lbs


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Last time I checked using a tape measure, I was 5'10 :lol I weigh 238 lbs, which is just under 108 kg, or 17 stone.

Overweight, but I'm working on it. To be fair to myself, I carry my weight incredibly well and am muscular due to genetics and manual labor... still it would not hurt to lose about 50 lbs.


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

5'10" and 150 pounds


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Horse jockey size


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

177 cm (5'10"), 75 kg (165 pounds)


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

5'8" 140 lbs


----------



## OldWhiteDude (Feb 24, 2016)

6'0" 175lbs


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

zonebox said:


> Last time I checked using a tape measure, I was 5'10 :lol I weigh 238 lbs, which is just under 108 kg, or 17 stone.
> 
> Overweight, but I'm working on it. To be fair to myself, I carry my weight incredibly well and am muscular due to genetics and manual labor... still it would not hurt to lose about 50 lbs.


I give you my two thumbs up + the neighbors thumbs up for writing in 3 most common weight systems.


----------



## thekitten (Jun 25, 2015)

160 cm high and 55 kg


----------



## rm123 (Mar 21, 2016)

5"6, 133-140 pounds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lost wanderer (Dec 20, 2015)

6'0 210lbs 
183 cm 95.2544kg

My goal is to be roughly 170 lbs


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

5'9" 190lbs.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

78KG - 171.960565 lbs. 
1.80 M - 5 feet 11 inches


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i don't know. all the scales in this house are broken. probably under 120 lbs and 5'5 1/2.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

5' tall.

I don't know my exact weight, I had actually lost a lot (from 237 to 170lbs) after quitting Lexapro, but then my thyroid stopped working and I'm too discouraged to keep track anymore. Nowadays I say it's roughly between 240-250lbs, maybe more (definitely not less).

In other words...a fat, disgusting landwhale who doesn't deserve to exist. People love to remind me of that whenever they disagree with me; my weight overrides any points I make, I guess.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Right now I'm around 156 pounds and 5'11".


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*BMI*

23.1

I like an instrument which works by measuring mass distrubition by area, density, capillary.. skin, bone, blood flow?

Like that childhood squishing of torch shine between fingers..? How much red/white you see when compressing between flesh and nail?

I like women's boxing now.

Dancing vs. weightlifting?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I just weighed myself and bout 85 pounds now opps. I'm not trying to lose weight :/ damn. height wise I'm 5'2"~


I put on some weight again recently and now up to 99 pounds. Still underweight according to bmi lol.. Bmi isn't a good measure for petite people or muscular people or tall people though apparently. So lots of people lol...


----------



## Shamaniski (Aug 1, 2016)

6-1 225


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

5'2", and apparently on the fatter end of the spectrum for women in this demographic...


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

6'3" 175 pounds.


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

height: manlet/hobbit
weight: like 60-70 kg lol


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

5'11 190 pounds


----------



## Lostintheshuffle (Sep 13, 2015)

4'11 and 108 pounds. Apparently, I am still considered overweight by my doctor. she seems to think that due to my short stature, I should weigh more around 90. Ehhh.


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Lostintheshuffle said:


> 4'11 and 108 pounds. Apparently, I am still considered overweight by my doctor. she seems to think that due to my short stature, I should weigh more around 90. Ehhh.


Your BMI is around 21 which is perfectly healthy.

I'm 6"2 , 180 pounds


----------



## VanitysFiend (Jun 13, 2016)

Lostintheshuffle said:


> 4'11 and 108 pounds. Apparently, I am still considered overweight by my doctor. she seems to think that due to my short stature, I should weigh more around 90. Ehhh.


If you're athletic surely some of that extra weight is muscle right?


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

5'9 145 lbs. I'd like another 15lbs but...weight gain is impossible for some reason.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Lostintheshuffle said:


> 4'11 and 108 pounds. Apparently, I am still considered overweight by my doctor. she seems to think that due to my short stature, I should weigh more around 90. Ehhh.


You don't look overweight in your avatar.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

165cm
55kg
I think i have no muscles in me whatsoever


----------



## Lostintheshuffle (Sep 13, 2015)

@VanitysFiend I do believe I am on the more muscular side of things, yes. if it counts for anything, I would consider myself to be of "medium" bone structure as well. Though my doctor doesn't seem to care about any of that. I'mean seeing a new doctor recently though, thankfully, who is not of the same opinion as she.
@naes thank you!!!!


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Lostintheshuffle said:


> @VanitysFiend I do believe I am on the more muscular side of things, yes. if it counts for anything, I would consider myself to be of "medium" bone structure as well. Though my doctor doesn't seem to care about any of that. I'mean seeing a new doctor recently though, thankfully, who is not of the same opinion as she.
> 
> @naes thank you!!!!


No problem. You actually look good imo. I remember when I went to the gym a long time ago one of the gym guys made me hold this thing that told me my bodyfat %. Anyways looking at height and weight just seems stupid since muscle weighs more than fat.


----------



## Lostintheshuffle (Sep 13, 2015)

naes said:


> . I remember when I went to the gym a long time ago one of the gym guys made me hold this thing that told me my bodyfat %. Anyways looking at height and weight just seems stupid since muscle weighs more than fat.


I agree. The scale does not know the difference between 5 pounds of muscle or a bag of freaking Doritos. Worthless. Should be more about how clothes fit and how your proportions look.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

6'2'' 160 lbs

I look like a scarecrow rofl.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Karsten said:


> 6'2'' 160 lbs
> 
> I look like a scarecrow rofl.


That's not bad man. My brother is 6'5" and only 165 lbs. He doesn't even look bad imo. It's better to be thin than fat, just remember that.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Height: short
Weight: fat
I think that's pretty accurate, yeah. :teeth


----------



## Robot5000 (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm 5"8 and about 76kg.


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

185 cm - 6 feet
70 kg - 154 lbs

I'm a bit underweight.


----------



## Luc618 (Aug 15, 2016)

5'9 (175cm) and 155 lbs (70kg) which is dead on average though would like to throw on some muscle


----------



## FlowerLover (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm short and overweight.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

6'3 (190cms and 88kgs (194lbs)


----------



## Madi4312 (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm 5'7 and 100 lbs

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## overthinker94 (Aug 26, 2016)

im 5'8 and between 120-130 pounds. Our weight scale is stupid and isnt accurate so i honestly have no idea what i currently am and it bothers me.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

5'11.5 (but 6' in the morning) - 1.81 cm 
165 lbs - 75 kg

So I can lift up a petite woman


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Short & fat :c


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I'm pretty short, i'm probably shorter than most adult men here. 

I'm pretty skinny as well. I'm either a little bit underweight or a little bit over the normal weight. I guess it depends on how I eat throughout the week. I can't get above 103 pounds even if I wanted to.


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

5'8 and about 113 pounds or 51.3 kg. My bmi is 17.2


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

~ 5' 10" and about 170 lbs

I used to think I was 5' 11" but I think I must have taken the measurement with shoes on. Or I'm shrinking. Actually, I'm barely 5' 10". I slouch a bit anyway. If I don't make an effort to stand up straight I'm probably more like 5' 9".


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

Just a fraction under 5'9 and 140 pounds.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I put on some weight again recently and now up to 99 pounds. Still underweight according to bmi lol.. Bmi isn't a good measure for petite people or muscular people or tall people though apparently. So lots of people lol...


110 pounds now, stopped swimming and stuff.

If I overcome some avoidance to start again I'll probably end up underweight again...


----------



## Optic Knight (Aug 13, 2017)

Persephone The Dread said:


> 110 pounds now, stopped swimming and stuff.
> 
> If I overcome some avoidance to start again I'll probably end up underweight again...


5'2, 110, that's pretty good :clap


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

firestar said:


> 5'4, 118 lbs.


129 lbs this morning. All of my clothes still fit and 129 is actually a little too thin for me now. I really need to be a minimum of 130 for my hormones to work properly.


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

6'1, 120 lbs.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Plasma said:


> 6'1, 120 lbs.


How is that possible?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

179 cm (5 feet and 10.4724 inches)

68 kg (149.914338 pounds)


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

cinto said:


> How is that possible?


 A high metabolism. I need to start working out soon though; I'm very skinny.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

5'10" and 220lbs.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

6 ft 1.5 204.5lbs


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Plasma said:


> A high metabolism. I need to start working out soon though; I'm very skinny.


You don't need to explain yourself to us or to anyone else.


----------



## Smiddy (Apr 8, 2012)

5'11 170 lbs.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Meh right now I'm 5'9 around 152


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

5'10.5"

135 lbs


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

6'3" ~170lbs


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

5'4 and 130. I'm pretty annoyed about it and really think I could do to lose 15 lbs. I usually stay between 120-130 lbs so right now I'm at the higher side of my range. The most I've ever weighed is 135 though.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

5'2 and 110 pounds. Think I grew an inch a couple years ago because I measured in at 5'2.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

5'8" 148 lbs


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Freiheit91 said:


> 5'5"
> 
> 97
> 
> The bmi thing says I'm basically dying but it's bull.


97 lbs? That is really low for that height :O


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

175cm, 69.7kg.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> 97 lbs? That is really low for that height :O


Yeah I'm just an ectomorph. It's impossible to get bigger with a busy schedule and crappy diet. Not that I care anymore.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I've gained weight (mostly muscle so all good) over the past 8 months or so. I was around 165lbs. back then, now i'm at 185lbs. I barely even work out these days either lmfao. I just have good genetics for building muscle. Unfortunately, I have Ehlers Danlos Syndrome- Hypermobility type, so my joints are ****, or else i wuld be a lot more muscular, oh well. Oh, almost forgot, I'm 6'3". Back when I was 165 i had like virtually no bf. The gym i went to used a device to try to read my % and it was too low to even come up. Now I probably have a bit more than before, but I'm still pretty lean.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Freiheit91 said:


> Yeah I'm just an ectomorph. It's impossible to get bigger with a busy schedule and crappy diet. Not that I care anymore.


I am too. :squeeze


----------



## KK2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

If you're happy with your weight, and not considered underweight people should keep their comments to their self. I'm 5'1 and 97 pounds.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

KK2017 said:


> If you're happy with your weight, and not considered underweight people should keep their comments to their self. I'm 5'1 and 97 pounds.


You are a tiny lil thing


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

5ft3, 10st 11. I've been this height and roughly this weight since I was 14 (for about 16 years). I like my chubby bits and I like being short.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

5"11, 165-175lbs fluctuation range


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

KK2017 said:


> If you're happy with your weight, and not considered underweight people should keep their comments to their self. I'm 5'1 and 97 pounds.


 *Or obese


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

~165cm, ~60kg
Used to be 55. I'm fat again :bah
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gloaming (Aug 1, 2017)

5'11"-6'0" and around 132lbs. I'm technically slightly underweight according to BMI charts, but I'm healthy according to my doctor, so.


----------



## Scentient (Jan 10, 2017)

6' 4". Gained weight. Now I'm 258 lbs.


----------



## LampSandwich (May 5, 2012)

*meow meow*



naes said:


> I've gained weight (mostly muscle so all good) over the past 8 months or so. I was around 165lbs. back then, now i'm at 185lbs. I barely even work out these days either lmfao. I just have good genetics for building muscle. Unfortunately, I have Ehlers Danlos Syndrome- Hypermobility type, so my joints are ****, or else i wuld be a lot more muscular, oh well. Oh, almost forgot, I'm 6'3". Back when I was 165 i had like virtually no bf. The gym i went to used a device to try to read my % and it was too low to even come up. Now I probably have a bit more than before, but I'm still pretty lean.


*Damn, I have EDS too! I need to start toning up more too, but it takes a lot more motivation than I have right now. Toning up and getting stronger wears me out so easily. I can stretch all day long, but working out is so much more torturous to me. I cheat myself a lot by only doing the things I like...

Anyways, I'm 5'7" and right now I'm 135 pounds. I'm not happy with the weight I gained in the past month or so. I seem to keep losing and gaining the same 20 pounds and it's really annoying. I want to get back to 120, I feel better at that weight. *


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Been hovering around the 6'1" and 175 lbs recently. For a few years now. The liquor doesn't make me gain weight, because I forget to eat. Win win situation. I weighed 140 for the first few years of my adult life. Twiggy ****er. Then I got on mirtazipine and gained 40 pounds in like two months or something. Lost twenty by smoking copious amounts of marijuana and eating nothing but instant noodles. Crazy eh.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

5'2" and 45kg. A bit shorter than the average height in rural Philippines but way too short for urban.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

LampSandwich said:


> *Damn, I have EDS too! I need to start toning up more too, but it takes a lot more motivation than I have right now. Toning up and getting stronger wears me out so easily. I can stretch all day long, but working out is so much more torturous to me. I cheat myself a lot by only doing the things I like...
> 
> Anyways, I'm 5'7" and right now I'm 135 pounds. I'm not happy with the weight I gained in the past month or so. I seem to keep losing and gaining the same 20 pounds and it's really annoying. I want to get back to 120, I feel better at that weight. *


Hello fellow zebra. EDS sucks, i know the feeling of not wanting to do jack sh1t because it just wears away at you when your joints constantly feel off/hurt. Just try to stay healthy tho and don't worry about perfection, that is what i learned. I used to be so into bodybuilding in high school (maxing 315 on the bench at age 17 and pulling heavy deadlifts and squating some insane weights) and i wanted so badly to get jacked and join the military at that time, but life has its own plans sometimes. Just gotta go with the flow is what i've learned. I actually was thinking a lot about going with the flow of life while driving today... i probably shouldn't be thinking so much about stuff while going 80mph on the expressway...ah **** it.


----------

